# Opinions/reviews on joint support supplements?



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Mitzie has arthritis in a number of joints. She is on cimalgex daily prescribed by the vet. Shes also on yumove everyday. I not 100% sure how much of an effect the yumove is having.

Both vet bills and the yumove is very expensive. Ive been looking at other supplements to try and cut costs a bit.

Anyway ive found these and wondered if anyone has used them or heard if they any good at all?

These has similar ingredients to yumove -
http://www.riaflex.co.uk/ambrowCart/products/canine-products/RIA-CAN-GLM/#3-tab

http://www.denes.com/herbal-supplements/green-lipped-mussel-extract-with-glucosamine-powder.html

Ive seen these come up a few times with people recommending them and wondered if the were worth a shot?
http://www.doggonepain.co.uk/

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pooch-Mutt-Mobile-Health-Supplement/dp/B0046ZHY18

Ive made golden/turmeric paste for her and I didn't see any improvement.

Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Previous dogs (both mine & family dogs) have had GLM and I'm positive it made a difference to them.

Tried it for Maisie but sadly it seems to upset her tum so trying to find an alternative.

I've just ordered some of the mobile bones (arrived today) so will be giving that a bash.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh meant to add  Mum's dog has this http://www.flexicoseonline.co.uk/flexicose-for-pets-4-w.asp

This is the same stuff AFAIK under a different name, but if you try it and it works, multiple bottles work out a lot cheaper from here http://www.treasureyourhealth.co.uk/flexwize-for-pets/arthritis-cats-dogs-liquid-glucosamine.html


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't use supplements.
Alfie has had arthritis since 8 years old, that's 6.5 years. He's still walking 2-3 miles a day.
He's on Cimalgex too.
The thing that I think helped the most was hydrotherapy. He can't go now, and hasn't for a year or so, but I still think it's mainly that that's kept him walking so long


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm willing to try anything. Mitzie can only just walk to the end of the road and back at the moment (2 minutes walk). I'm a bit worried about how quickly she's gone down hill. Although I'm hoping a weeks complete rest we will be back to normal walks.

She would walk for miles if I let her but she would end up in pain afterwards.

She's still very happy and having her usual mad zoomies around the house (which she shouldn't be doing) but shes walking with a hop at the moment.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My OH took them for a good while himself but didn't notice any improvement.

Maybe some lowgrade pain relief would be better and keep her comfortable, allowing her to stay mobile?


----------



## raven45 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have just started using NAF Relief. It had really good reviews its a herbal supplement. Will let you know how my ten year old girl gets on with it


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Is the Yumove the advance one or one of the others?


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, Mara had Cimalgex and Yumove advance, plus a ton of sardines  plus acupuncture. She was very receptive to acupuncture and it really did help her mobility and I am sure, her pain.

We never took her off the Cimalgex or Yumove so cannot confirm their efficacy, but certainly Cimalgex suited her more than others and, well, Yumove didn't do her any harm and we didn't have to increase her Cimalgex dose (or go to pain relief) for over 2 and a half years, so...... I always think each dog is different and the combination may work for some and not others.

I would definitely look at hydrotherapy/acupuncture as they have no lasting side effects and if you dogs responds it is brilliant 

Good luck

PS. I used to buy Cimalgex (and Maras other meds) on-line from Animed Direct. There are a few online dispensers, I got the prescription from the vet and did it all on-line. Saved me a fortune. There is a thread lurking someone with regard to buying meds on line.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you raven45 I'd be interested to know how you get on.

The yumove is just the normal one but am thinking of trying the advanced one when I need to re - order.

We asked the vet about pain relief for bad days and he said the cimalgex should be enough. I also asked about hydrotherapy and he said not to bother if anything physiotherapy would be best.

Unfortunately I can never see the same vet and seeing different vets each time just makes things very confusing as they haven't seen her from the start.

Cimalgex made a huge difference to start with on its own but doesn't seem to be having as much of an effect lately. We were told to restrict exercise which I did and she was better but now this. Just as I think we are getting the some thing happens and it feels like we are going backwards.

I will be getting the cimalgex online next time as I've found it at half the price than what the vets charge.

I did also wonder about some sort of fish oil to help but is a mine field.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> I'm willing to try anything. Mitzie can only just walk to the end of the road and back at the moment (2 minutes walk). I'm a bit worried about how quickly she's gone down hill. Although I'm hoping a weeks complete rest we will be back to normal walks.
> 
> She would walk for miles if I let her but she would end up in pain afterwards.
> 
> She's still very happy and having her usual mad zoomies around the house (which she shouldn't be doing) but shes walking with a hop at the moment.


for those days that Alfie overdoes it, which is now quite a lot because I'm not restricting him from enjoying the little life pleasures he has, I use Tramadol to take the edge off the after pain. Just one in the evenings after a long day helps him to settle and sleep.

I've got to the stage of pain management now and to shrug off the falls and struggles because he wants to do it, and I'm not saving him for some fantastic life in the future.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> Cimalgex made a huge difference to start with on its own but doesn't seem to be having as much of an effect lately. We were told to restrict exercise which I did and she was better but now this. Just as I think we are getting the some ting happens and it feels like we are going backwards.


As Alfie's joints get worse I feel and the vet has suggested that there may be nerve damage occurring


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> Thank you raven45 I'd be interested to know how you get on.
> 
> The yumove is just the normal one but am thinking of trying the advanced one when I need to re - order.
> 
> ...


I do think its worth trying Yumove Advance - it made a huge difference to Indie (she has arthritis in both knees and both elbows with one elbow particularly bad) she was having Rimadyl twice daily and yumove young and active or working dog (I can't remember which sorry) then we switched her to Advance which took about 6 weeks to be effective but when it did she was like a different dog, bouncing up and down, standing on her back legs to counter surf, running and jumping out on walks etc. We were able to reduce the Rimadyl to once daily as a result.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I will try the advanced yumove next. I have wondered about her nerves as she has on occasion been walking along going for a number 2 like she didn't know is was coming and didn't squat.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Interesting about the Yumove advance. Since Missy's surgery and the past three months I've had her on the normal Yumove, but can't really say whether they're any help or not as she has only developed arthritis as a result of her surgery and was showing no prior signs so I have nothing really to base any improvement on. However, I ran out of tablets last week and the pet shop didn't have the Yumove in stock so one staff member persuaded me into buying Joint Aid which she swore had worked wonders for her Rottie x boy. So, I'm giving that a go for now and will see how she goes. I also now give daily Salmon oil to all three dogs.

So sorry Mitzie is struggling so much at the mo. I hope you find a combination that works well for her.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Dogloverlou. Let me know how Missy gets on with Joint Aid.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I cant seem to find the yumove advance in stock anywhere. Not even on their own website?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I find GLM to be very good, I buy them from here (with 3 dogs, I get through them quickly so need quantity and value)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300782213321?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> I cant seem to find the yumove advance in stock anywhere. Not even on their own website?


You have to phone them to order it as its not available on their website, you can only get it elsewhere with a prescription I believe.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You have to phone them to order it as its not available on their website, you can only get it elsewhere with a prescription I believe.


I used to get yumove advanced from animed direct for Gem when it first came out. I had no issues at all buying it with out prescription and she was on it till her arthritis got the better of her last year at the age of 17.

I notice they only have the cat one, and not the dog.

I wonder if it has become prescription only, as I am sure I price checked it and bought it from animed since it was the cheapest place.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have had success with Mobile bones, and so have a couple of neighbours Ive mentioned it too or so they say it made a big difference.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I have spoken to Lintbells and it's only available through vets or through themselves over the phone.

This is a paragraph from their reply.

'Alternatively, if buying the product from your veterinary practice is not feasible, we are able to sell the product to you following a consultation with a member of our customer services team (just to ensure that YUMOVE ADVANCE is the correct product for your dog)'


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> I have spoken to Lintbells and it's only available through vets or through themselves over the phone.
> 
> This is a paragraph from their reply.
> 
> 'Alternatively, if buying the product from your veterinary practice is not feasible, we are able to sell the product to you following a consultation with a member of our customer services team (just to ensure that YUMOVE ADVANCE is the correct product for your dog)'


Yes I have to phone them for it every time, I just had a brief chat on the phone with them the first time but now they just put the order through.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Just found these. Not sure if they are worth a shot?

http://www.troohealthcare.com/p-915-vitali-paws-joint-support-120-tablets.aspx


----------



## caroleduffin (Mar 12, 2009)

I was recommended Devils Claw for Molly. She has been on it quite a few months now and generally does seem better. It is hard to know whether other factors play their part. We keep a close eye on her and try to exercise her accordingly. We also encourage her to swim in the pools on the beach when the weather is war, and massage her back legs if she's in the mood!. She is pretty good on this regime, so we'll keep to it while that is the case.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine have riaflex green lipped muscle, did use riaflex joint plus for a bit as it has really good reviews but when I spoke to a canine chiropractor about it she said she would recommend GLM over the other stuff, and this was also said on a seminar I went on a few years ago


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We use to give Amber these they helped her quite a lot.

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/Vetzyme-Hi...fp4=I0000777&gclid=CNrMr_nkycwCFUqdGwodHtMNVA


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There are loads of things which allegedly help joint issues but unfortunately hardly any of them are supported by robust scientific evidence. Apart from the very small study re Yumove the only real evidence is for Fish Body Oil one that has a high EPA/DHA content, I use the very high quality ones from Healthspan both for myself and my dogs. There is of course plenty of anecdotal evidence however.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't use supplements.
> Alfie has had arthritis since 8 years old, that's 6.5 years. He's still walking 2-3 miles a day.
> He's on Cimalgex too.
> The thing that I think helped the most was hydrotherapy. He can't go now, and hasn't for a year or so, but I still think it's mainly that that's kept him walking so long


That's no reason to say don't use supplements. They help a lot of dogs. A lot of people don't have hydrotherapy easily available, and it costs a lot more than supplements do. Ziggy is kept going on Yumove (and has been for a few years now); it clearly makes a big difference to her mobility, is relatively inexpensive as she's not big, and she can't take the usually prescribed NSAIDs.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Mine have riaflex green lipped muscle, did use riaflex joint plus for a bit as it has really good reviews but when I spoke to a canine chiropractor about it she said she would recommend GLM over the other stuff, and this was also said on a seminar I went on a few years ago


That's interesting to know. I did wonder how important it was for them to have the joint plus as well.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> That's no reason to say don't use supplements. They help a lot of dogs. A lot of people don't have hydrotherapy easily available, and it costs a lot more than supplements do. Ziggy is kept going on Yumove (and has been for a few years now); it clearly makes a big difference to her mobility, is relatively inexpensive as she's not big, and she can't take the usually prescribed NSAIDs.


If I'd put "I" in front of that would it be better. People can do what they like, I'm only saying what I do and the results I've had


----------



## Sally's Mum (Aug 27, 2015)

Sally is doing really well on Youmove advanced. Had tried seraquin before but I don't think the turmeric ingredient it had in it was agreeing with her. She was also on DGP for a while but seemed to have an allergic reaction to it and had a few little reverse sneeze like fits - so we stopped it - again I think one of the ingredients was upsetting her. Nothing like that since. She's also on Dorwest vegetable tablets which are not only good for hayfever and uriniary tract infections which she seems to be avoiding this year but have celery seed extract in which is good for arthritis. The other things I give her are GOPO ( a rosehip derivative) and marine collagen extract tablets which are the main ingredient in DGP. She's not on any other medication and is still walking at least 600-700 metres every day.


----------

